# Penis pins and needles



## Breda

I've been sitting on my ass for a while and I started to lose feeling in my cock, I got all feeling back once I stood up and shook it a few times.

I'm not 1 to worry about things but when it comes to a family "member".... Well, I don't want to take any chances

Anybody had this? can you shed some light


----------



## Thunderstruck

Ive had that when ive cycled for a while in the gym! just blood flow restricting i reckon same as if you sleep on your arm etc.


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> I've been sitting on my ass for a while and I started to lose feeling in my cock, I got all feeling back once *I stood up and shook it a few times*.
> 
> I'm not 1 to worry about things but when it comes to a family "member".... Well, I don't want to take any chances
> 
> Anybody had this? can you shed some light


i bet you cooled the whole fcukin room down waving that big fan about lol


----------



## Thunderstruck

flinty90 said:


> i bet you cooled the whole fcukin room down waving that big fan about lol


I think youve misheard what people are saying bout him mate, they arent saying Breda HAS a big cock, theyre saying Breda IS a big cock :lol: Only one word difference but a very improtant one!


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2604605 said:


> i bet you cooled the whole fcukin room down waving that big fan about lol


Stank the room out with cheese more like


----------



## flinty90

i bet he looks like mandingo lol


----------



## Conscript

Could be a growth spurt!! Get it checked, no point taking chances!!


----------



## Breda

Thunderstruck:2604604 said:


> Ive had that when ive cycled for a while in the gym! just blood flow restricting i reckon same as if you sleep on your arm etc.


This is what I was thinkin but I wasn't sitting on it so thought I'd ask my boys if they've had numb penis before


----------



## Breda

Conscript:2604621 said:


> Could be a growth spurt!! Get it checked, no point taking chances!!


I wish mate... Haven't had any growth for a while. Thinkin of gettin my jelq on


----------



## dtlv

You need to play with it more frequently - keeps circulation healthy, improves the strength of the bulbospongiosus and ischiocavernosus muscles (i wonder how many people will google what they are :laugh and reduces risk of prostrate cancer as well as prevents numbness due to under use.

Playing with it in public is fine - just tell anyone who shows disapproval that it's for said medical reasons, and the preventative effct wil save the NHS money as when you are older you won't need an op on your prostrate.

That's what I'm telling the judge in my up coming court case anyway....


----------



## retro-mental

Vit b complex improves blood flow and circulation. Do you get it anywhere else ? fingers , ears or nose and was it the day after or same day as a workout ?


----------



## MRSTRONG

pics or bs .


----------



## essexboy

Breda said:


> I've been sitting on my ass for a while and I started to lose feeling in my cock, I got all feeling back once I stood up and shook it a few times.
> 
> I'm not 1 to worry about things but when it comes to a family "member".... Well, I don't want to take any chances
> 
> Anybody had this? can you shed some light


Used to get the same thing, when cycling for a long while.You likely compressed the vein that supplies blood (the one that runs from the base of your todger to your ****) its a well known phenomenon.


----------



## MRSTRONG

bredas wanger is like sitting on a length of drainpipe you couldnt find the artery its that big ......apparently


----------



## Breda

Dtlv74:2605061 said:


> You need to play with it more frequently - keeps circulation healthy, improves the strength of the bulbospongiosus and ischiocavernosus muscles (i wonder how many people will google what they are :laugh and reduces risk of prostrate cancer as well as prevents numbness due to under use.
> 
> Playing with it in public is fine - just tell anyone who shows disapproval that it's for said medical reasons, and the preventative effct wil save the NHS money as when you are older you won't need an op on your prostrate.
> 
> That's what I'm telling the judge in my up coming court case anyway....


Apart from the obvious jokes, are you joking



retro-mental:2605079 said:


> Vit b complex improves blood flow and circulation. Do you get it anywhere else ? fingers , ears or nose and was it the day after or same day as a workout ?


Sometimes in my fingers if I have them elevated over my head for a while but as soon as I bring the below head level its not a problem. Happened day after work out mate



essexboy:2605100 said:


> Used to get the same thing, when cycling for a long while.You likely compressed the vein that supplies blood (the one that runs from the base of your todger to your ****) its a well known phenomenon.


This sounds plausible... Thanks for your serious input



ewen:2605104 said:


> bredas wanger is like sitting on a length of drainpipe you couldnt find the artery its that big ......apparently


Fact


----------



## cas

i have had it twice now, its not a very nice feeling the first time around. the second time you tend to like the tingle lol

its the same as a limb mate, you were probably sat funny


----------



## Breda

cas:2605164 said:


> i have had it twice now, its not a very nice feeling the first time around. the second time you tend to like the tingle lol
> 
> its the same as a limb mate, you were probably sat funny


You're probably right man but it scared sh!t out of me for a minute


----------



## dtlv

joking.


----------



## Breda

Dtlv74:2605234 said:


> joking.


I haven't been gettin much action lately so I thought you could have been onto something there


----------



## dtlv

Breda said:


> I haven't been gettin much action lately so I thought you could have been onto something there


Was telling the truth about using it frequently though... far less incidence of prostrate cancer in later life when it gets good use compared to long term abstainers.


----------



## Breda

Dtlv74:2605471 said:


> Was telling the truth about using it frequently though... far less incidence of prostrate cancer in later life when it gets good use compared to long term abstainers.


I'm not celebate (spelling) mate so not a long term abstainer, but have been out of action for a week or two. Thanks for the info tho I'll be sure to use it at least 4 times a week in future.... For health benefits of course


----------



## cas

4 times a week? Lol, I had two ****s and a shag yesterday whoop


----------



## Mr_Morocco

stedebs24 said:


> Go the doc's....!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Rub nettles on it, may sound daft but it works:whistling:


----------



## jay631

flinty90 said:


> i bet you cooled the whole fcukin room down waving that big fan about lol


Lol thats very funny !!


----------



## andy

rubbing deep heat into your japs eye should give it a bit of feeling back mate.....

it dont sting.....honest. :whistling:


----------



## milzy

It's because you have a massive wanger & you need a fluffer to get the circulation back again.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

I've had this before and welcome it to be honest, feels fcuking awesome when the feeling comes back... Especially if you get the misses to tickle your bollox at the same time.


----------



## HJL

yeh mate ive had PandN in my nob before, feels wierd, just from sitting wierdly.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice thread revival, shame bredas c0ck is still as dead as road kill.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice thread revival, shame bredas c0ck is still as dead as road kill.


Ha!! didn;t realise.


----------



## jazzmc

Was at the Doctors last week for something similar,every time I sneezed I would get pins and needles in it and it would grow 10mm,,The Doc asked if I was taking anything for it,I said "Yes PEPPER"

HeHe the old ones are the best


----------

